# 10 week old doeling with an udder?



## ItsaZoo (Aug 25, 2011)

Please help, I've been freaking out because my 10 week old baby girl is developing an udder. We bought her from people that had her living with her Buck brother and I'm worried she was bred. It just hit me a couple days ago. She is in good condition and her umbilical cord just came off. Does anybody else have a 10 week old doeling? Could you post a picture of her udder? I don't want my little girl to be a mom quite yet..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she would have had to been bred right after birth to be showing an udder for pregnancy already at 10 weeks.

I highly doubt she is pregnant. 

My does dont start to show an udder till at least 3 months pregnant. 

Im sure she just has some extra mammary tissue you are seeing and feeling - its totally normal and nothing to freak about :thumb:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

^ AGREED! I don't even think a baby that little has come into her first heat yet! No worries! She will be fine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree...there is no way..... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also agree...just not possible.

Can you get a photo? Is she just getting chubby? I know some of my kids get a little thick an pudgy around that age.


----------



## ItsaZoo (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you all, its just that I read on a website, bucks can and will breed their sister. I feel much much better now


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Could be that she is from really heavy milking lines??


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My husband came in all excited the other day because Star had an udder. And even milk (or probably a milk-like substance). I am positive she is not bred. I know I read about this somewhere but I cannot find it right now. But it is normal.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She could not be preggo. Here is a pic of our Nigerian doelings udder. Does it look like hers?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ItsaZoo said:


> Thank you all, its just that I read on a website, bucks can and will breed their sister. I feel much much better now


Pretty goat, but where is the udder? You must take the photo from behind, or ask someone to stroke her stomac in case she is the kind that likes that. Then she will show both belly and udder for your camera! 

The yungest mother I ever had was 8 months when she delivered. To my astonishment and joy, all went well - until next year, when she tried to deliver twin bucks - both at the same time! :help: :hair: Good job I was there to push one back!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Bucks can and will breed their sisters, mothers, aunts and some will try to breed anything that moves, but the doe has to be in standing heat to settle. The earliest I have had a doeling have a cycle is 3 months of age. My does don't start to udder up until about 30 days prior to kidding.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My doelings udder swelled up at about that age. She is out of a really good milking line.After a week it went back down. I wouldn't worry about it! Seems to be pretty normal.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My friend just had a doe kid at 6 months old, she was bred by her sire on accident. Crazy stuff isn't it. Had a single tiny doeling with no problems, which the breeder pulled and is bottle feeding.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If it's udder tissue, it may mean she'll be a good milker! 



> My friend just had a doe kid at 6 months old, she was bred by her sire on accident. Crazy stuff isn't it. Had a single tiny doeling with no problems, which the breeder pulled and is bottle feeding.


SHE WAS BRED AT 1 MONTH! :shocked: 
I've never heard of an early breeding that encountered problems (but then I'm not that experienced); the main thing would be that her growth might be stunted.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:shocked: :shocked:


Epona142 said:


> My friend just had a doe kid at 6 months old, she was bred by her sire on accident. Crazy stuff isn't it. Had a single tiny doeling with no problems, which the breeder pulled and is bottle feeding.


 :shocked: :shocked:

Wow! Glad everything turned out there! That scares me sooooooo bad! One of my worst fears is them getting bred too early! But I didn't even know THAT early was possible! Great, now I'm even more freaked! :shrug: :?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Epona142 said:


> My friend just had a doe kid at 6 months old, she was bred by her sire on accident. Crazy stuff isn't it. Had a single tiny doeling with no problems, which the breeder pulled and is bottle feeding.


Gosh that is real scary! I am amazed that a doe that young could be bred. I wouldn't think the first estrus would be until after weaning when moms pregnancy hormones leave the kid. Goes to show you can never be too careful!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> If it's udder tissue, it may mean she'll be a good milker!
> 
> the main thing would be that her growth might be stunted.


Yes, we suppose it is just a "milk sign". But, as you say, if early "married", her own growth will be bad, and she will have difficulties to deliver a normal-size kid.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Epona142 wrote:
My friend just had a doe kid at 6 months old, she was bred by her sire on accident. Crazy stuff isn't it. Had a single tiny doeling with no problems, which the breeder pulled and is bottle feeding.<<<<

Wow! And I freaked out when the buck broke through the fence and bred my Curiouser at 7 months last year. All went fine, twin bucklings and she gave a gallon a day. But this year I am keeping two fences between the girls and boys at all times. :shocked:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> (...) But this year I am keeping two fences between the girls and boys at all times. :shocked:


Hm, I did that ONE year. Then the billies went out for a girl, and were seen kilometers and kilometers away :shocked: . After 5 days they returned - exhausted but healthy.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> >>>Epona142 wrote:
> My friend just had a doe kid at 6 months old, she was bred by her sire on accident. Crazy stuff isn't it. Had a single tiny doeling with no problems, which the breeder pulled and is bottle feeding.<<<<
> 
> Wow! And I freaked out when the buck broke through the fence and bred my Curiouser at 7 months last year. All went fine, twin bucklings and she gave a gallon a day. But this year I am keeping two fences between the girls and boys at all times. :shocked:


Electric Fence with a high volt current is GREAT with those bucks. If you put it on the inside mid ways and on the top or bottom were they WILL not even dare to go near it. When I use electric fence I use either a cow or horse volt current box. It does shock them but it tells them to back off.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that most of my baby girls have little handfuls where an udder will one day be, she could just be a healthy doeling that is growing normally.

The earliest I've had a doeling have her first heat was at 3 months..I had an oops breeding with a 4 month old as well...single doeling born when mama was 9 months old and it did not stunt her growth at all.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Pheobe was bred before I got her, probably at 5 or 6 months, cuz she kidded just before her first year birthday. Two healthy lil' twins  too cute for words 

Rosie is 4 months right now, and I hope to breed her in January or so if she's big enough. She's my first doeling that we are keeping and breeding! It'll be so weird to see her be a mom when she's just my yittle baby girl!!!!


----------

